# Strawberry moscato dessert wine



## Mazaruni (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi Folks, I'm a week or two away from strawberry season and I'm making up a recipe for my first dessert wine. I was thinking of getting one of those concentrate kits for 1 gallon of moscato and using them together. Maybe go for 25% of the alcohol to come from the concentrate and the rest from the strawberries, so the moscato doesn't overpower. I guess people use EC-1118 for it's high alcohol tolerance. 

I'm wondering if I should add this moscato at initially or near the end to reach the alcohol limit of the yeast. Also, how many pounds of strawberry per gallon? I would normally try 5-6 lb per gallon. I saw on this forum that some people use a lot more strawberry for dessert wine, but there is also the problem of too much tannin from the seeds.

Any advice as I build my recipe? Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 11, 2020)

Mazaruni said:


> Maybe go for 25% of the alcohol to come from the concentrate and the rest from the strawberries, so the moscato doesn't overpower.



I am a bit confused. Strawberries don't have much sugar. The most you could get from strawberries is ~7% ABV. How are you planning to make a dessert wine?


----------



## Mazaruni (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks for your comment, sour_grapes. I guess one raises the sugar at the beginning, either by adding sugar or moscato concentrate or a combination thereof. It sounds as if you are recommending against this idea.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 11, 2020)

No, no, I am not recommending against it. I think I was thrown by your "% of the _alcohol_" comment (emphasis added). I just did not see how it was possible to execute your plan as written. I now think your emphasis on alcohol was inadvertant.

I think you are saying that you want a blend that is something like ~25% Moscato and ~75% strawberry country wine. And you will make it high-alcohol by chaptalization. If I have that all right, it sounds just lovely to me!


----------



## Mazaruni (Jun 11, 2020)

Ahh, I see what you mean, that it was confusing. I haven't quite determined the recipe, and also, I don't know how to make a dessert wine. But looks like there are some trade-offs, like:

Use mostly moscato concentrate initially to get to the right SG...but too much and it might overwhelm the strawberry flavor. 
Use mostly sugar initially to maintain strawberry flavor, but chapitalize with moscato concentrate...that might also be overwhelming.
Boost strawberry flavor by going to 7+ lbs per gallons, but that might add too much tannins from having more seeds.
I thought the concentrate would add a nice flavor and mouthfeel, but it could get overwhelming, so I'm trying to guess the best way to introduce it, and what proportion.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 12, 2020)

Mazaruni said:


> Hi Folks, I'm a week or two away from strawberry season and I'm making up a recipe for my first dessert wine. I was thinking of getting one of those concentrate kits for 1 gallon of moscato and using them together. Maybe go for 25% of the alcohol to come from the concentrate and the rest from the strawberries, so the moscato doesn't overpower. I guess people use EC-1118 for it's high alcohol tolerance.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should add this moscato at initially or near the end to reach the alcohol limit of the yeast. Also, how many pounds of strawberry per gallon? I would normally try 5-6 lb per gallon. I saw on this forum that some people use a lot more strawberry for dessert wine, but there is also the problem of too much tannin from the seeds.
> 
> Any advice as I build my recipe? Thanks!


Hi Mazaruni, with Amish strawberries coming on soon I ordered two cans of Vintner's Strawberry *Puree *(each makes 1 gallon of wine). To that I will add about 15# strawberries. I am hoping to get a real strawberry-tasting wine......at least that is the goal.............who knows as I am still new to this. Good luck to you with your strawberry wine.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 12, 2020)

Mazaruni, *BTW*.................Vintner's puree does *not *have any seeds. Thought you might want to know that.............Dizzy


----------



## Mazaruni (Jun 12, 2020)

Cool, I might try that! Thanks for the info on no seeds!


----------



## Mazaruni (Jun 22, 2020)

I've got 21 lbs of U-pick strawberries for my dessert wine adventure! A couple questions as I start processing them. I plan to freeze them before getting into the wine making.

1. Do you slice them or ferment whole?
2. Do you mash them in the fermentation bucket or treat them gently?
3. Does anyone know the differences between Vintners Harvest Strawberry Fruit Base vs Puree? Like is one concentrated, or seedless, compared to the other?

I made a little cocktail yesterday of 2 yr old strawberry wine and some Van Gogh Chocolate Vodka, and I think there is some potential for this combo. This chocolate vodka is clear and has a nice flavor, so it won't mess up the color, and a little goes a long way in terms of flavor.

Thank you!


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 23, 2020)

Mazaruni said:


> I've got 21 lbs of U-pick strawberries for my dessert wine adventure! A couple questions as I start processing them. I plan to freeze them before getting into the wine making.
> 
> 1. Do you slice them or ferment whole?
> 2. Do you mash them in the fermentation bucket or treat them gently?
> ...


Hi Mazaruni (sounds Italian)......I recently purchased Vintner's Cherry Fruit Base (which is fermenting now), and was very pleased with the amount of whole dark red cherries in the fruit base liquid. I am following their directions for a 3 gallon batch of wine and will no doubt be adding an oz. or two of cherry puree if more cherry flavor is needed. I would imagine their Strawberry Fruit Base would be the same. Regarding *"puree"*, I purchased several 8 oz. jars of Amoretti Artisan Fruit Purees for $14.81/jar @ Labelpeelers. These purees have *NO fruit,* are thick in consistency, like a thick syrup, and very, very concentrated in taste/flavor. Directions for use is 7-14 oz.* per 10 gallons*. It is my intention in using the purees, to enhance the *"flavor "*of fruit wines, which I make in 1-3 gallon quantities.
Hope this is helpful. BTW.....................your strawberry/chocolate cocktail sounds delightful. I always appreciate a boost in the alcohol content! LOL


----------

